# Zimmer Reddit AMA - right NOW



## Alex Cuervo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hans Zimmer is doing an "Ask Me Anything" on Reddit right now, so of course I thought of you lot:

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1 ... re_ask_me/


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you!!! :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 14, 2014)

_Do you still charge them a million bucks for a silent soundtrack?_


As long as the scenes not 4'33" long. Can't infringe copyright, yknow? 

:lol:


----------



## Jaap (Jan 14, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Jan 15 said:


> _Do you still charge them a million bucks for a silent soundtrack?_
> 
> 
> As long as the scenes not 4'33" long. Can't infringe copyright, yknow?
> ...



That is a brilliant answer :mrgreen:


----------



## G.E. (Jan 14, 2014)

> Hello Mr Zimmer! What was the silliest thing that a Director\Producer said during a spotting session?
> permalink
> 
> [–]realhanszimmer 94 points 7 hours ago
> When I was still working in commercials, I was asked to make something sound more like an avocado. That was when I quit commercials.




I laughed my ass off reading this one ! :lol:


----------



## H.R. (Jan 15, 2014)

" If you could pick one composer to do the soundtrack for your life, who would it be and why?"

"Pharrell Williams. He knows me so well. And whenever I'm being a dark German he says the word happy to me."

- Hans once said it would be James Newton Howard and god he is the best choice. but now what happened ?


----------

